# Teaching in Egypt



## Guest

I am an American Muslim woman married to an Egyptian man. We live in the US, but would like to spend some time in Egypt. I would like to get a job teaching, I have a BA in English, but I do not have a teachers license. Every vacancy I see, understandably requires 2 years experience and a license. Does any one have any suggestions or advice on the accuracy of this and if it will be possible to get a teaching job without the license? Thanks!


----------



## Lanason

I dont think any of the international schools would consider you - you would have to go for a language school which is basically a fee paying Egypian school who may.
salary would be much lower of course

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Whitedesert

Lanason said:


> I dont think any of the international schools would consider you - you would have to go for a language school which is basically a fee paying Egypian school who may.
> salary would be much lower of course
> 
> Sent using ExpatForum App


 That is about the nuts and bolts of it. You will earn somewhere between 3,500 and 4000 LE (EGP) per month. That about 600 to 800 US $. The young girls I know that has these jobs tend to club together to rent apartments.:ranger:


----------



## American_Girl

There is no such thing as a teaching license here, so you shouldn’t have a problem getting a job at one of the many “American” schools. Most schools just require a BS or BA and native fluency to teach English. I would recommend doing some tutoring before you start your job search, so you have some experience to claim.

I have a B.S. in English, just finished my first year teaching, and have been offered several positions for this fall.


----------



## txlstewart

Each state in the US has a certification process. This is similar to other countries' licensing. 

If you want to "teach" without having the pedagogy behind you, you can find a job. I would suggest using your maiden name on your CV so you can get a bit more pay. There are some schools that have the word "international" in them that will hire you without the proper qualifications. You can go through a search firm to help you get an expat package. 

I wonder why you want to go when things are so....unsettled. If you have children, why would you want to compromise their education?

Best of luck. There are many, many threads about uncertified/unqualified people wanting to teach here, so just search the forum for a lot of good information for you.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland

I often wonder why parents who pay good money to schools do not ask about the teaching qualifications of the staff. I had a friend who taught English here.. was she a teacher\/ no, did she have a masters? No.. her only qualification was that she was a native English speaker. 
My children went to public school in the U.K and there is no way I would have paid over money to have them taught by someone who was qualified by speaking English.

It really is an insult to hard working qualified teachers that someone can come along and teach because it's the only option left open to them in a foreign country.


----------



## Guest

:confused2:I really thought I could come here and get sound FRIENDLY advice. I don't know why people are immediately put on the defense and also ask WHY I would want to move to Egypt. I don't see how me wanting to teach is insulting to qualifies teachers...I would like to point out that in the US, only state public schools require a teachers license, private schools do not. I want to teach English because I enjoy it, not because it is my last hope! I am a non-traditional student who just finished her BA in English, I do not have my teaching license....(before someone says "then why don't you get your license"), merely on circumstantial reasons. It is a long complicated story, to which I do not owe anyone an explanation. Thank you to those who give thoughtful advice, and to the ones who wanted to attack me and judge me, Shame on you!


----------



## Guest

American_Girl said:


> There is no such thing as a teaching license here, so you shouldn’t have a problem getting a job at one of the many “American” schools. Most schools just require a BS or BA and native fluency to teach English. I would recommend doing some tutoring before you start your job search, so you have some experience to claim.
> 
> I have a B.S. in English, just finished my first year teaching, and have been offered several positions for this fall.


But when I look online at the schools, they all want someone who has a license from their own country. I keep hearing your story from people, but my research proves otherwise. Maybe I should just apply and see what happens. Thank you for your friendly advice from one American to another!


----------



## MaidenScotland

momonco3 said:


> :confused2:I really thought I could come here and get sound FRIENDLY advice. I don't know why people are immediately put on the defense and also ask WHY I would want to move to Egypt. I don't see how me wanting to teach is insulting to qualifies teachers...I would like to point out that in the US, only state public schools require a teachers license, private schools do not. I want to teach English because I enjoy it, not because it is my last hope! I am a non-traditional student who just finished her BA in English, I do not have my teaching license....(before someone says "then why don't you get your license"), merely on circumstantial reasons. It is a long complicated story, to which I do not owe anyone an explanation. Thank you to those who give thoughtful advice, and to the ones who wanted to attack me and judge me, Shame on you!


No you don't own anyone an explanation

Any thread opens up debate... 
I asked why parents here hand over money for their children to be taught by unqualifed teachers.


----------



## Guest

I didn't realize I was posting anything debatable. I am merely asking because I hear from so many people that foreign schools want Native English speakers. But my research proves otherwise; what I have found is that every single school I visit will only accept applications from those who have previous experience and with license from their own country. I am not trying to get around something that is important, like having a license, but like I said, I have my BA in English, which does not immediately qualify me, but it is something that I am passionate about. I am not talking about teaching English grammar or ESL, but literature and composition. I would also like to point out that just because someone has experience and their teacher's license, this does not necessarily qualify them as a qualified teacher, trust me, our American schools are full of non-effective teachers. Shame on our system for allowing this to happen. I was only merely asking what the real story is on qualifications, compared to what I was being told and what my research is providing me.


----------



## MaidenScotland

momonco3 said:


> I didn't realize I was posting anything debatable. I am merely asking because I hear from so many people that foreign schools want Native English speakers. But my research proves otherwise; what I have found is that every single school I visit will only accept applications from those who have previous experience and with license from their own country. I am not trying to get around something that is important, like having a license, but like I said, I have my BA in English, which does not immediately qualify me, but it is something that I am passionate about. I am not talking about teaching English grammar or ESL, but literature and composition. I would also like to point out that just because someone has experience and their teacher's license, this does not necessarily qualify them as a qualified teacher, trust me, our American schools are full of non-effective teachers. Shame on our system for allowing this to happen. I was only merely asking what the real story is on qualifications, compared to what I was being told and what my research is providing me.




I did tell you that I have a friend who taught here without qualifications.. regardless what the school websites tell you.

Forums always open up a debate.. we even have an :focus: smiley for the simple reason that threads go here there and everywhere.


----------



## expatagogo

momonco3 said:


> I didn't realize I was posting anything debatable. I am merely asking because I hear from so many people that foreign schools want Native English speakers. But my research proves otherwise; what I have found is that every single school I visit will only accept applications from those who have previous experience and with license from their own country. I am not trying to get around something that is important, like having a license, but like I said, I have my BA in English, which does not immediately qualify me, but it is something that I am passionate about. I am not talking about teaching English grammar or ESL, but literature and composition. I would also like to point out that just because someone has experience and their teacher's license, this does not necessarily qualify them as a qualified teacher, trust me, our American schools are full of non-effective teachers. Shame on our system for allowing this to happen. I was only merely asking what the real story is on qualifications, compared to what I was being told and what my research is providing me.


If you speak English and have a pulse you can get a job. However, you won't have a contract and you won't have a work permit, which means you'll be wide open to being victimized by the unscrupulous employer that is willing to hire you.


----------



## cutiepie

To be honest it does annoy me as a qualified teacher continuously reading "I'll teach english or I want to be a teacher " could I just say "oh im in another country I'll be a doctor or maybe an engineer". People see teaching as an easy profession, just walk in and teach!! To be a good teacher you need to understand child psychology and development stages, be able organise plan and resource at least 8/9 lessons a day effectively, catering for each individuals abilities and learning styles, have good class management,I could go on. I'm sure you could find "work" in a language school but not in any of the proper international schools. I can't imagine any of the high fee international schools hiring unqualified inexperienced teachers but maybe I'm wrong, if so they aren't the type of school I would want to work in or reccomend to a parent. Same as every profession to get the best quality of work the person needs to be trained and have experience.


----------



## Lanason

My daughter has B.Ed and is finding it hard to get a job in the UK. And she is fully qualified

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## expatagogo

I have a B.A. in English, live in Egypt, and wouldn't consider walking into a classroom and teaching. 

Why? BECAUSE I DON'T KNOW HOW. 

Knowing about a subject is one thing, knowing how to teach it to others is something entirely different.


----------



## txlstewart

If all you want is information, then please take the initiative to read through the previous threads on this same subject. 

Perhaps we are just weary of having people wan us to provide all the information on demand as opposed to the inquirer actually doing to research themselves. 

I'm sorry if you took my comments in a negative way, but I had a colleague in your same situation who came to Cairo last fall and she has been miserable and her husband had the shock of his life when he was not paid on a scale comparable to his salary in the US. 

As I said before, best of luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## marsaaaad

If your search for a teaching job at a school continues to be difficult, how about if you consider being an English instructor focusing on teaching proper pronounciation and grammer, like with Berlitz or Aseb? This might also give you some experience to add to your resume.


----------



## marsaaaad

Oh there's also the Cairo Englis Club, where you set up a program catered to the group/individual you're tutoring. As far as I know, you'll be qualified w/ur teaching degree, inshaAllah.. best of luck!


----------



## holli_80_73

I have a BA and a MPH in health education and school admin and I am a RN --I taught as a IB language instructor for 2 languages and worked as an school administrator for curriculum before making a switch to nursing since I really love public health but I kept my certification up in everything and I still couldn't find a job in Egypt for over a year
Yes..there were schools that went all the way to 5,000 a month..even MSA went to 6,000 to be a dean's admin assistant as well as a teacher of intro english for incoming freshman..and I didn't take the jobs because I really didn't want them due to the conditions of the schools and what I was going to have to do ---such as teach every subject on the list at one school for 5,000 pounds a month then there were distance issues on a few..so I am looking into something else now with a hospital --even with all that I was never even contacted by a nice school in Egypt --the only job offers I received for teaching were in UAE and Qatar because my resume/app was with a firm for recruitment---that defeated the purpose of me being in Egypt while my husband is here teaching as well at a university in new cairo so I stayed here
anyhow--it will be difficult but start small and prove yourself..then ask for more is how I would go about it--it would be something to do until you found something nice. Take your resume by the schools so they can see you in person ..do not email anything--good luck


----------



## Whitedesert

holli_80_73 said:


> I have a BA and a MPH in health education and school admin and I am a RN --I taught as a IB language instructor for 2 languages and worked as an school administrator for curriculum before making a switch to nursing since I really love public health but I kept my certification up in everything and I still couldn't find a job in Egypt for over a year
> Yes..there were schools that went all the way to 5,000 a month..even MSA went to 6,000 to be a dean's admin assistant as well as a teacher of intro english for incoming freshman..and I didn't take the jobs because I really didn't want them due to the conditions of the schools and what I was going to have to do ---such as teach every subject on the list at one school for 5,000 pounds a month then there were distance issues on a few..so I am looking into something else now with a hospital --even with all that I was never even contacted by a nice school in Egypt --the only job offers I received for teaching were in UAE and Qatar because my resume/app was with a firm for recruitment---that defeated the purpose of me being in Egypt while my husband is here teaching as well at a university in new cairo so I stayed here
> anyhow--it will be difficult but start small and prove yourself..then ask for more is how I would go about it--it would be something to do until you found something nice. Take your resume by the schools so they can see you in person ..do not email anything--good luck


 Yup, i agree that this would be the best appoach. Just dont convert the Egyptian pound salary to US$.


----------



## meb01999

I was offered a job at a "British" International school this past spring (I have little teaching experience and no teaching credentials). I later found out that the entire staff walked out one day because they weren't being paid.

That being said, they are currently hiring and claim to pay 6000LE (that's nothing) per month...

You CAN find schools that will hire you, but they will not even be CLOSE to decent...


----------



## bluegiraffe

momonco3 said:


> :confused2:I really thought I could come here and get sound FRIENDLY advice. I don't know why people are immediately put on the defense and also ask WHY I would want to move to Egypt. I don't see how me wanting to teach is insulting to qualifies teachers...I would like to point out that in the US, only state public schools require a teachers license, private schools do not. I want to teach English because I enjoy it, not because it is my last hope! I am a non-traditional student who just finished her BA in English, I do not have my teaching license....(before someone says "then why don't you get your license"), merely on circumstantial reasons. It is a long complicated story, to which I do not owe anyone an explanation. Thank you to those who give thoughtful advice, and to the ones who wanted to attack me and judge me, Shame on you!


I just wanted to reply to your posting about teaching in schools. I only put a post on here once before coming looking for advice like you and like you all i seemed to recieve were negative and judgemental comments Really i dont know why some of these people live here but luckily i didnt listen and came anyway
I am English married to an egyptian and have lived here for 18months. I dont have a teachers qualification but am qualified to work with children up to 5. I got a job pretty quickly working in a language school and ,yes the pay isnt the same as international schools but you could also do private lessons and if your husand works also you should be ok .I have a son who did home schooling for the first year which followed the english cirriculum and this year will attend school here The one thing i would say is that maybe you should wait until the elections are over I hope this has been helpful


----------



## expatagogo

bluegiraffe said:


> I dont have a teachers qualification but am qualified to work with children up to 5. I got a job pretty quickly working in a language school


Do you have a work permit?


----------



## bluegiraffe

expatagogo said:


> Do you have a work permit?


Yes i have a work permit !


----------



## Milouk84

meb01999 said:


> I was offered a job at a "British" International school this past spring (I have little teaching experience and no teaching credentials). I later found out that the entire staff walked out one day because they weren't being paid.
> 
> That being said, they are currently hiring and claim to pay 6000LE (that's nothing) per month...
> 
> You CAN find schools that will hire you, but they will not even be CLOSE to decent...


A British international school doesn't pay?? And when they pay, they only pay 6000 per month?? So, who's getting paid? The principle. What do they do with the HUGE fees they receive.


----------



## canuck2010

With so many expats still moving away, I would be surprised if the international schools were hiring.


----------



## expatagogo

bluegiraffe said:


> Yes i have a work permit !


How did you get a work permit with no qualifications?


----------



## txlstewart

Most of the "international" schools have Egyptian students. If these schools employ Egyptians to teach, they pay them next to nothing (in comparison to the pitifully low wages expat teachers receive). The large fees charged usually to directly to the account of whoever owns the school. Most of the "international" schools in Cairo are "for profit" although a few aren't.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## expatagogo

txlstewart said:


> Most of the "international" schools have Egyptian students. If these schools employ Egyptians to teach, they pay them next to nothing (in comparison to the pitifully low wages expat teachers receive). The large fees charged usually to directly to the account of whoever owns the school. Most of the "international" schools in Cairo are "for profit" although a few aren't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


This is true. One of my good friends teaches Arabic at an "international" school, for a whopping 400 LE/month, which she says is a normal salary but much better than the 120 LE she would earn teaching in a national school.


----------



## cutiepie

The legitimate "British" schools pay their international staff proper wages between 20-30,000 le a month for class teachers also flights housing medical insurance etc.

Teacher Assistants at these schools also get paid more than qualified Egyptian teachers in National schools, the TA's in our school are paid 2,500 and I have friends who are TA's in Cairo paid 3,000le so it depends!


----------



## Malak

expatagogo said:


> This is true. One of my good friends teaches Arabic at an "international" school, for a whopping 400 LE/month, which she says is a normal salary but much better than the 120 LE she would earn teaching in a national school.


I find that hard to believe for a international (maybe shes not a very good teacher?) , maybe at a government school. Where I live Al rehab in the national/language schools there, grade 1-2 year arabic teachers get paid between 600-900 le. Then as they are in prime area, get a lot of extra private lessons and charge between 30-50 le per hour. 
Maybe they pay each individual teacher what they think their worth......


And regarding teaching without experience, I do know of schools where they are struggling to recruit qualified teachers from abroad and are willing to take expat cairo residents who have some degree or qualification and it doesnt have to be in teaching


----------



## river_traveler

expatagogo said:


> If you speak English and have a pulse you can get a job. However, you won't have a contract and you won't have a work permit, which means you'll be wide open to being victimized by the unscrupulous employer that is willing to hire you.


Generally what I have heard as well. Hoping to find a similar teaching job beginning of next year.


----------



## expatagogo

sarah-j said:


> Next, foreign women married to Egyptian men don't need work permits as they are local hire.


That is *not* true.



sarah-j said:


> I don't hold a work permit and I've never had a problem to work in Egypt.


You just haven't been caught.

Yet.


----------



## txlstewart

17,000k is not what the big--and reputable--schools pay. I was paid more and had a housing stipend and flights to and from my home of record. 

If you hold a foreign passport of any kind, you must have a proper work permit or risk deportation, regardless of whether your married to an Egyptian or a Martian!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## expatagogo

sarah-j said:


> Well I work for one of the biggest international schools in Cairo and I'm sure that they have their information correct. All the foreign teachers who are hired from outside are given permits and those who are married Egyptian are not required to obtain a work permit. But I'm sure you know more than me...


Look at the residency stamp in your passport. Does it say, "WORK IS NOT PERMITTED"?

That's because, well, work is not permitted.

Do you have a different stamp in your passport that says "WORK IS PERMITTED"?

If you don't, and I'm sure you don't, you are working illegally.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Regardless of a blind eye being turned.. if you are foreign and working you need a work visa... to work without one is illegal.


----------



## cutiepie

uhh this thread seriously annoys me, all the people looking to "teach" in Egypt with no qualifications and experience! 

What about the fact they are damaging the children's education and futures by accepting teaching jobs they are not qualified to do! They might get hired and paid a salary obviously the fact they will be damaging others futures, learning and understanding doesn't matter to them!
Would they accept a job as a Doctor, knowing they haven't the qualification, I don't think so.. because they would be endangering lives well they should think about all the implications of their decision to teach children with no qualifications or experience!


----------



## MaidenScotland

cutiepie said:


> uhh this thread seriously annoys me, all the people looking to "teach" in Egypt with no qualifications and experience!
> 
> What about the fact they are damaging the children's education and futures by accepting teaching jobs they are not qualified to do! They might get hired and paid a salary obviously the fact they will be damaging others futures, learning and understanding doesn't matter to them!
> Would they accept a job as a Doctor, knowing they haven't the qualification, I don't think so.. because they would be endangering lives well they should think about all the implications of their decision to teach children with no qualifications or experience!




100%:clap2:


----------



## txlstewart

I agree, cutiepie! Just because you have had a course or two (or even a college degree) in a subject does not mean you know HOW to teach and how to ASSESS the student's progress. Teaching English Language Learners requires different teaching strategies, something not taught outside of education coursework.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## txlstewart

I meant to say (does not mean)--I just woke up and have not had my coffee yet!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lanason

cutiepie said:


> uhh this thread seriously annoys me, all the people looking to "teach" in Egypt with no qualifications and experience!
> 
> What about the fact they are damaging the children's education and futures by accepting teaching jobs they are not qualified to do! They might get hired and paid a salary obviously the fact they will be damaging others futures, learning and understanding doesn't matter to them!
> Would they accept a job as a Doctor, knowing they haven't the qualification, I don't think so.. because they would be endangering lives well they should think about all the implications of their decision to teach children with no qualifications or experience!


Agree meya meya 

My daughter has spent years getting a B.Ed - what's it worth if people get jobs with no qualifications ahead of qualified teaches ?


----------



## aykalam

I agree...but I can also see why many foreign women get desperate enough and grab the only option they have of finding a job in Egypt.


----------



## cutiepie

These people are not "desperate", they know full well the situation in Egypt before they come in regards to job seeking etc. As you can see here; they are actively looking at how to find teaching jobs even before they leave their countries, declaring they have no experience and/or qualifications. They are delighted to hear once you can speak English as your first language you will get a job and that's enough for them, no consideration for the young peoples future they are putting in danger! They just want, what they see as an easy job so they can more than likely live with their "Habibi" etc.
If you are a teacher or understanding anything about the educational process you would not be so ignorant to think teaching is an easy job as these people so clearly do. It is not like I said before simply going into a classroom and reading from a book.


----------



## expatagogo

cutiepie said:


> These people are not "desperate", they know full well the situation in Egypt before they come in regards to job seeking etc. As you can see here; they are actively looking at how to find teaching jobs even before they leave their countries, declaring they have no experience and/or qualifications. They are delighted to hear once you can speak English as your first language you will get a job and that's enough for them, no consideration for the young peoples future they are putting in danger! They just want, what they see as an easy job so they can more than likely live with their "Habibi" etc.
> If you are a teacher or understanding anything about the educational process you would not be so ignorant to think teaching is an easy job as these people so clearly do. It is not like I said before simply going into a classroom and reading from a book.


I'm a little more than stunned that 'teachers' can't manage to read their own passports and figure out they aren't allowed to work - much less 'teach'.

I've said this before and I'll say it again: I have a B.A. in English (from a top ranked university, no less), however I would never attempt to 'teach' English. Instead, I've done quite well professionally, both at home and here, simply by applying my education in other ways. It's much kinder than ruining a child's future.


----------



## aykalam

cutiepie said:


> These people are not "desperate", they know full well the situation in Egypt before they come in regards to job seeking etc.


I'm not talking about the many who post on the forum from their home countries looking for a job. But I know many foreign women who live in Egypt who are desperate because they have tried -for years in some cases- to find a job in their career/field. They have no options available. It is a man's world out there.

I'm not saying that makes it OK to do a job they are not qualified to do. What I'm saying is that I can understand why they do it. What I cannot understand is why parents don't bother asking their kids' schools about the teachers' qualifications. That to me is really shocking.


----------



## cutiepie

@aykalam I agree the parents should question this, if they are paying high fees they should be receiving quality education by qualified teachers.
_
"I have come to the frightening conclusion that I am the decisive element in the classroom.
It is my personal approach that creates the climate.
It is my daily mood that makes the weather.
As a teacher, I possess a tremendous power to make a child's life miserable or joyous.
I can be a tool of torture or an instrument of inspiration.
I can humiliate or humor, hurt or heal.
In all situations, it is my response that decides whether a crisis will be escalated or de-escalated, a child humanized or de-humanized." Haim Ginott (1972)_


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> I'm not talking about the many who post on the forum from their home countries looking for a job. But I know many foreign women who live in Egypt who are desperate because they have tried -for years in some cases- to find a job in their career/field. They have no options available. It is a man's world out there.
> 
> I'm not saying that makes it OK to do a job they are not qualified to do. What I'm saying is that I can understand why they do it. What I cannot understand is why parents don't bother asking their kids' schools about the teachers' qualifications. That to me is really shocking.




It does amaze me what is accepted out here... I had a friend who was employed to teach English despite the fact she joined the school as a clerk. I told her that as a parent who had spent a fortune on school fees I would be kicking up hell if she had been employed at my kids school.
I take it there is no staff wall in schools here.. a wall with a photo of each teacher and their qualifications?


----------



## thorflowers

I must say I've found this thread eye-opening. I'll be moving to Maadi soon as I've recently accepted a teaching position at an international school. Yes, before you ask, I am qualified and have been teaching for many years. I love my job and take my responsibilities quite seriously. It shocks me how people think they can simply work without either true qualifications or a work visa. I have to say that I had to do so so so much to prove my qualifications for my school in order for them to get my work visa. I thought it would be the same across all the schools but I guess that is not so.


----------



## thorflowers

cutiepie said:


> @aykalam I agree the parents should question this, if they are paying high fees they should be receiving quality education by qualified teachers.
> 
> "I have come to the frightening conclusion that I am the decisive element in the classroom.
> It is my personal approach that creates the climate.
> It is my daily mood that makes the weather.
> As a teacher, I possess a tremendous power to make a child's life miserable or joyous.
> I can be a tool of torture or an instrument of inspiration.
> I can humiliate or humor, hurt or heal.
> In all situations, it is my response that decides whether a crisis will be escalated or de-escalated, a child humanized or de-humanized." Haim Ginott (1972)


I love this quote and think that it is so very true!!


----------



## mamasue

I was actually offered a job as an English teacher, teaching 5-11 year olds.
All good and great....but I don't like kids... and have many years experience.....as a SCUBA DIVING INSTRUCTOR!!
The woman offering me the job told me my knowledge of the English language(yeah...I speak it!!) and my teaching skills(!!!???) were exactly what they were looking for!!
She ran a private school in Hurghada. She also owned the apartment block I was living in at the time.
So, parents.....this is what you're paying big fees for!!!!!


----------

